
How to raise a genius: lessons from a 45-year study of super-smart children - _of
http://www.nature.com/news/how-to-raise-a-genius-lessons-from-a-45-year-study-of-super-smart-children-1.20537
======
CarolineW
Huge, sprawling discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12443629](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12443629)

